# eyewear cam



## huntingonthefly (Apr 17, 2012)

Anybody try these yet?


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 5, 2012)

A friend has a pair and videoed a truck boggin and it took good videos. Don't know how well it would work in low light levels. Picture quality my be poor in low light, I just don't know. I was also considering getting a pair for hunting, fishing and filming black mail videos at parties LOL.


----------

